# Campsite de la Baie ..ACSI card Refused



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Having purchased the ACSI 2012 book & DVD we tried to reserve a week at Campsite de la Baie in Cavalaire sue Mer on the Med. As listed they give a low season discount of 16 Euro. The site replied ….."Unfortunately, we do not take reservations for members ACSI, however we have availability for this period, you can come on site. "
(BUT the price will be nearer 20 Euro / night)

Have any other members visited this site and/ or can they suggest a similar ACSI site on near the sea /town on the Med ?

Brian


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry I can't answer your specific question, but I suspect they mean they won't take bookings with the ASCI card but if you just turn up they will book you in and apply discount. 

Is this site very popular? If not you may be as well to just turn up as few sites get so booked up out of peak times that there is little risk taken. The only time we have ever booked is to get a specific pitch late August in a popular site in the Dordogne.

Sue


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Standard I'd assume as ACSI is for off peak (e.g. not full) periods only. I'd just turn up but have plan B just in case.

IIRC I read somewhere official that you can't book - as if they were that full then they'd charge more and not bother with ACSI.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats correct - you cant book in Advance but can turn up and if there is space then you can stay. (there was on the sites we used in Normandy/Brittany May/June last year)


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We know Cavalaire well, although it is about 25 years since we stayed at Camping de la Baie. It's a great spot - right in the town but in a quiet location and very near the marina and lovely beaches. The one at Bon Porteau especially good.
We have never had any trouble getting on an ACSI site and as other have said, I don't think you can book in advance. We intend trying this site ourselves again in September.
There is another fairly good site at the other end of the bay at Le Croix Valmer - Select Camping - but I don't think it's an ACSI site. We have used camping cheques when we stay there. It is 400 metres from the beach and handy for visiting lots of places like St.Tropez & Port Grimaud.
Cazzie


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Booking with ACIS dvd*

We were trying to book in the low season when the ACIS book gives the price as 16 E and have used the DVD many times in the past to reserve a place.It has always worked. This is the essence of the ACIS system to get a discount and a place. As the Med is so poular we did not want to take a chance.

Brian


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

As impala66 says you can book campsites on the DVD and I believe the ACSI CC website. We have booked by email direct to many sites from home before leaving for the holiday with no problems and at CC prices. Mostly I email 3 days ahead to the next site to make sure they have a pitch for us as we have an 8 metre twin axle caravan. Never had a problem. I think it is just this particular Campsite being funny. Maybe it would be different story if you were French.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Booking with ACIS dvd*



impala666 said:


> As the Med is so poular we did not want to take a chance.
> Brian


Surely if they were going to be that busy they wouldn't be offering an ACSI discount for that period?

JohnW


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

No experience of that place - I've stopped at the 'Aire' on the beach at Pampellonne [see GPS N43.211680 / W6.661684 ] 
Its 50 metres from the beach & 10euro . . . take a pile of food with you unless you have transport to go the 6 miles into St Trop supermarkets, I stayed 5 days & only left 'cause I run low on grub :roll: - a bread van calls every morning for the usual bread,rolls & pastries


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> No experience of that place - I've stopped at the 'Aire' on the beach at Pampellonne [see GPS N43.211680 / W6.661684 ]
> Its 50 metres from the beach & 10euro . . . take a pile of food with you unless you have transport to go the 6 miles into St Trop supermarkets, I stayed 5 days & only left 'cause I run low on grub :roll: - a bread van calls every morning for the usual bread,rolls & pastries


yes, brilliant place, Vic. The beach normally has some lovely sights 8) :wink:


----------

